# An important lesson regarding shooting from concrete.



## ConcreteGolf (Apr 8, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

Some friends were out shooting a short the other day and learned a valuable and funny lesson on both why it’s a bad idea to golf on concrete and to use cheap clubs. I hope you all enjoy this lesson as well. How to Play Golf on Concrete - YouTube

Thank you,
ConcreteGolf


----------

